# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Verkaufe ABS Airbag

## Rüdiger

GLeich vorweg: Ich hoffe das geht in Ordnung wenn ich einmalig das Wintersportforum missbrauche um meinen Airbag zu verkaufen. Ich dachte nur, dass ins normale Verkaufsforum keiner schaut der einen ABS braucht...

ABS Airbag "Pro Line" 15L 

Einwandfreier Zustand, Auslösegriff letztes Jahr nachgekauft, da der ursprüngliche verloren ging. Patrone heute abgewogen und hat aufs Gramm genau das Prüfgewicht!

Fotos auf Angfrage aber bitte nur bei ernstem Interesse!!

350.- Versand in Ö, 360.- nach D

----------

